
A proposal to support the &lt;mark&gt; tag with Markdown - jandecaluwe
http://jandecaluwe.com/blog/mark-tag-support.html
======
brudgers
There might be more chance of getting the tag implemented in CommonMark than
Markdown for similar reasons to the reasons that CommonMark is called
"CommonMark".

CommonMark: [http://commonmark.org/](http://commonmark.org/)

Markdown:
[http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax](http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax)

